# I have a date tonight :)



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a little nervous, but I'm trying not to let that nervousness get the better of me. I hope things go well. From what I gather from his profile (yea, i'm talking online dating) he seems like a great guy, and I'm hoping he's as cool as he seems, and hopefully I can live up to my own profile...

I haven't been on a date in about a year, and last time I did my friend manipulated me into going out with someone I wasn't genuinely interested in so it hardly counted, and before that I just never went on dates period...so i'm pretty rusty to say the least. I hope this time goes well enough


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Grats Mcmuffin, hope it goes great, come back with the good news please


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope all went well  please let us know how it went.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Huzzah! Hopefully it goes super well. Be sure to tell us all about it!


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooo la la. Sounds exciting, hope you have a blast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope it worked out for you


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

cool! hope things went well


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I did well socially, but I don't think I'm into the guy's personality. He apparently had issues with his dad which he brought up a bit, and he made a few homophobic comments, which I didn't like. He doesn't seem like a bad guy, but he doesn't seem like he knows who he is. 

I might go on a second date with him just cause he wasn't a bad guy, but I'm apprehensive. I'm just glad I made it out alive- aka- no horrible awkwardness- excluding the goodnight hug which was like almost a kiss, but I think I looked down cause I got nervous and made him question himself...I just got nervous 

All in all though it was relatively okay.

Oh yeah, he was also REALLY picky about the food we ate. He thought our sushi was dry so we went to In-N-Out and he was grossed out by something in the hamburger and stopped eating. It shouldn't have bothered me, but...

Thanks so much for all the support! I really appreciate it! I thought I was gonna die before the date, but I made it out alive


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice to hear


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

Grats


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats muffin! 
Nice to see you're putting yourself out there, keep up the good work


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

it sounds like he may have been a little nervous as well. congrats though!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

s***! I sabotaged everything. We had a second date, and it was actually nice, but I had too much to drink (we went wine tasting), and i guess something about the wine made me accept my apprehensive feelings and I said i just wanted to be friends at the end of the night.

...I think I'm just afraid of the idea of a real relationship or something. 

He was actually pretty cool, and I was attracted to him, but I f-d it up by chickening out. Now he thinks I just am not into him. Ugh, I'm discouraged


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mcmuffinme said:


> s***! I sabotaged everything. We had a second date, and it was actually nice, but I had too much to drink (we went wine tasting), and i guess something about the wine made me accept my apprehensive feelings and I said i just wanted to be friends at the end of the night.
> 
> ...I think I'm just afraid of the idea of a real relationship or something.
> 
> He was actually pretty cool, and I was attracted to him, but I f-d it up by chickening out. Now he thinks I just am not into him. Ugh, I'm discouraged


What do you think would happen [realistically!] if you told him the the stuff you've written above? I don't think this is an irreversible turn of events.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

mind_games said:


> What do you think would happen [realistically!] if you told him the the stuff you've written above? I don't think this is an irreversible turn of events.


I know I could, but I'd feel like I was messing with his head by turning him down and then trying to get back with him again. I'd feel terrible if I ever wanted out of the relationship after doing this to him too...

I guess I'm being indecisive, and that's a problem I need to work on, and I don't want to make him feel insecure because of my own insecurity...if he still wants to be friends, which I doubt, maybe I could bring it up...but I don't want to go out of my way, because I don't trust myself...

I'm really frustrated with myself right now. I feel like I've been alone so long that I've become comfortable not relying on anyone else, and the idea of changing that intimidates me, and makes me feel like I don't have control over my own life when I have to share it...I feel stupid 

but I really appreciate the feedback. I haven't had to deal with this kind of thing so far in life because I've isolated myself- so I really don't know how to feel about the way I'm feeling if that makes sense.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea, coming from his perspective at times, it's nice when the woman tells you to forget the baggage, it's OK. I've said the same thing to women at times followed by holding their hands, looking them in the eyes, and figuring out something to do that's available nearby. 

Are you sure he was looking for a relationship? It seems as though he just had something on his mind and was trying to get over it. Sometimes, it's better talking to a stranger than a friend because you don't have to wear out your credibility to people who are close to you. 

Also, about the food. Sushi is a particular kind of cuisine, and drive thrus can often be a mess, so it could have been bad luck. Italian restaurants are nice when you're trying to make a serious impression because they have variety and are quiet enough to talk easily. If you're looking for something more lighthearted though, going to a diner or some place simple where you can walk around afterwards is nice. Mini golf, bowling, and carnivals are easy follow ups.

What did you talk about? If you didn't say much, he might have taken that as a sign that letting out his baggage was OK because you might have been nervous about not being able to impress him from seeming dull yourself.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

mcmuffinme said:


> Well, I did well socially, but *I don't think I'm into the guy's personality. He apparently had issues with his dad which he brought up a bit, and he made a few homophobic comments, which I didn't like.* He doesn't seem like a bad guy, but he doesn't seem like he knows who he is.
> 
> Oh yeah, *he was also REALLY picky about the food we ate.* He thought our sushi was dry so we went to In-N-Out and he was grossed out by something in the hamburger and stopped eating. It shouldn't have bothered me, but...


Oh, I can see why that would be a bit of a disappointment. I'd give him a little more time, it would have just been nervousness on his part. Not knowing what topics were and weren't appropriate, that kind of thing. But I can see how the picky eating thing would get a bit annoying.

Nevertheless :clap good for you! I know I wouldn't have even had the courage to go out with a guy. And judging by what you said, you handled it pretty well!


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Grats on going on the date, good learning experience!


----------



## zigvelvet (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey, at least you tried! Congrats on success on finding a date!


----------

